#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  « SPIRIT OF LADAKH »    83min

## Olkhon

Artur Abagyan films Himalayas & Baikal meditative video 

 "Spirit of Ladakh" 83min

"Дух Ладакха" Ладакх (страна перевалов) - район в штате Джамму-Кашмир на территории современной Индии, когда-то был самостоятельным королевством, со своей особой культурой и историей, сформированной переплетением множества традиций еще со времен Великого шелкового Пути, проходившего через него.
Население современного Ладакха - потомки древних арийских народов. Язык очень похож на тибетский. Основная религия - буддизм Ваджраяны направлений Гелуг и Кагью, который был распространен здесь задолго до его прихода в Тибет. До середины семидесятых иностранцам попасть сюда было невозможно.
Здесь и сейчас достаточно слабо заметно влияние современной цивилизации, в некоторых отдаленных районах люди до сих пор живут натуральным хозяйством, их ритм жизни целиком зависит от природы. Люди здесь очень открыты, гостеприимны и любопытны. Глядя на их жизнь, порой задумываешься о смысле западной цивилизации, которая все больше и больше отходит от гармонии с природой. В их жизни так мало того, что мы считаем ценным, но выглядят они намного счастливее нас. В чем секрет их счастья ? В удивительной красоте гор, в чистой воде и воздухе, в их вере, которой они придают большое значение в своей жизни? Или само место так влияет на человека?... Этот особый дух пространства и пытается передать автор в этом фильме.

http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=743395       Гималаи. Дух Ладакха (2012) DvxHD 720p

----------

Markus (07.02.2014)

----------


## Николас

А почему монахам нельзя есть лук и чеснок? Ну, мясо, я понимаю, а это? Ведь помогают от многих болезнех, вернее профилактика хорошая.

----------


## Влад К

> А почему монахам нельзя есть лук и чеснок? Ну, мясо, я понимаю, а это? Ведь помогают от многих болезнех, вернее профилактика хорошая.


http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka08.htm

----------

Ашвария (07.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> http://daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lanka_full/lanka08.htm


Да,
поскольку даже здесь упоминается Махабхарата, - не лишне упомянуть то, что в конкретно этот текст не входит.
Не едят ни лука, ни чеснока, также все "ортодоксальные" индуисты-знающие-Веды.
Причина рассказана в очень старинной притче, и она та же самая, по которой не едят и мяса тоже.
Одна беременная женщина захотела мяса, и она отрезала заднюю мягкую часть от бездыханного тела жертвенной коровы. А известно, что сразу после такого жертвоприношения рождается корова в новом, благом, теле, и содержится с почестями при храме. Этот телёнок родился без задней конечности. А тело этой беременной грешницы превратилось в груду лука и чеснока. Это легенда, откуда произошёл лук и чеснок на земле.

----------

Влад К (07.02.2014)

----------

